# Trek 1600 WSD Vs. Dolce Elite



## Bike4Fun64

I am buying a new bike for my wife she wants to ride with me in the local MS150. The Trek 1600 WSD has Shimano 105s and Ultegra RDerailler. The Specialized Dolce Elite has Carbon Stays but Shimno Tiagra and 105 RDerailer.

Which one would you choose is price is the same?


----------



## JayTee

Assuming the fit is right with both, I'd choose the Trek for the better components. No one has yet convinced me that carbon stays really influence ride quality.


----------



## DIRT BOY

Go with the bike that fits better! then if the same, go with brand choice.

My wife loved the WSD Fuel, but ended up with a Spec Dolce instead and loves it!!

Both frames come with great warranties. Also go with the better price.
If the TREK is 10 speed, then go that route if the price is right. It's the future.

Also are the bikes at different dealers? The Spec dealer might match the components to the TREK fro the same price if she prefers that frame/color.

My dealer did!


----------



## baylor

+1. Buy for the gruppo... I don't think there's going to be any real difference in ride feel between those framesets.


----------



## venus

I just bought a Specialized Dolce Vita 05 for half price on Ebay. It has the same componets. Let you know how I like it tomorrow when it arrives.
BTW: I also have a WSD Trek Madone.


----------



## il sogno

venus said:


> I just bought a Specialized Dolce Vita 05 for half price on Ebay. It has the same componets. Let you know how I like it tomorrow when it arrives.
> BTW: I also have a WSD Trek Madone.


Please tell us about the Madone too.


----------



## uzziefly

Yeah I wanna hear bout the Madone too.


----------



## venus

*The Madone*

I went for the Madone 5.2 (full Ultegra) WSD with that dreamy "Halo" paint. Ordered it from Waterloo at my LBS. It rides much smoother than my Cannondale R3000 w/ Dura Ace & shifts just as smooth too. It is quick & responsive as a high tech carbon fiber bike should be. I trust in the research Trek did working w/ Lance to build the best bike possible. Maybe it’s all in my head, but “I believe”.


----------

